# Was habt ihr geschenkt bekommen?



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

Heilig Abend ist vorbei und jetzt will ich wissen was ihr geschenkt bekommen habt.

Meine Geschenke:

Mittermeier DVD Safari
Buch Die Zwerge
Buch (das darf ich auf grund von Jugendzeugs nid posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
DVD Tilt 07 der Jahresrückblick (08 wird nachgeliefert)
CD Günter Gründwald
Navi
Hanteln

also alles in allem ein perfektes Weihnachten

MFG
LoD


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Gar nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du armer^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du armer^^


wenn du kein weihnachten feierst is das doch ok XD


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du armer^^



wiso? ich feier doch kein Weihnachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso? ich feier doch kein Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achsoo
ja dann...
du armer^^


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Dezember 2008)

Wacken Open Air 2009 Karte
Bullet for my Valentine Karte (Konzert war schon)
Metallica Karte (17.5. in Köln)
Spaling Aufwärmtrikot
Basketball T-Shirt


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2008)

Habe von meiner Frau ein neues Handy geschenkt bekommen^^

das Samsung SGH-E900



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Buch Die Zauberin von Märchenmond



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sie hat die DVD von Sex & The City bekommen und der kleene nun ja das hab i schon woanders gepostet^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2008)

http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&a...tter%20Cross%20[Farbe:%20schwarz]&tc=BANDSHIRTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Dreidel und kohle *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dreidel und kohle *hust*


hm dreidel... war das nicht son jüdischer kreisel?


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (24. Dezember 2008)

-Dead Space
-Speicherkarte fürs Handy
-Family Guy Season 2
-Schatten über Ulldart: Orden der Schwerter (Markus Heitz) 
-Warhammer Lösungsbuch (Data Becker) 
-Ein Buch namens "Die Simpsons und die Philosophie" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin gespannt...
-Noch so ein merkwürdiges Buch "Wie dick muss ich werden um kugelsicher zu sein?" in dem hundert Fragen dieser Art beantwortet werden
-Uuund....mein persönliches Highlight: Eine Murmel! (Zur Erklärung: vor zwei Jahren habe ich das aus Spaß auf meinen Wunschzettel geschrieben. Das hat sich dann zum Running Gag entwickelt und dieses Jahr habe ich eine wunderschöne grüne Murmel bekommen! Yaaaaa!) 

@LordofDemons: Die Zwerge ist der Hammer wenn man Fantasy mag. Wenn dir der erste Teil gefällt wirst du die anderen drei förmlich verschlingen. Markus Heitz ftw (s. 4. Geschenk)


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2008)

Geld.Wenig Geld.Und ein Handy.


----------



## Rhokan (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab Left 4 Dead bekommen, zock das jetzt den ganzen Heilig Abend lang. Was gibt es besseres als an Weihnachten sinnlos Zombiemengen durchzupflügen und slayer zu hören?


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2008)

50 gold geld euro
ipod touch


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Dezember 2008)

Meine Eltern schenkten mir nen Einkaufsgutschein fürn Sophienhof. ( Das ist eine Art Einkaufsmeile, in der der Gutschein in JEDEM Geschäft gültig ist)
-> Sie wussten nicht was sie mir schenken sollten, weil ich aus Prinzip alles selber kaufe^^

Achja Deo und Duschbad waren auch dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (24. Dezember 2008)

Xbox 360 Elite Plus Halo 3, Fabel 2 Plus die 2 games was mit der Xbox war Lego india...... und kung fu Panda ^^



Plus 3 G-unit T-shirts eine Karkani Hose und noch neuen Schreibt tisch Stuhl 


So nun geh ich aber wieder weiter Fable 2 zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hoffe euer Geschncke mach euch so Viel spass wie meine =)


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2008)

'nen neuen Bürostuhl und 'nen Laptop... <3


----------



## toxtronic (25. Dezember 2008)

Nen Alienware M17 Laptop mit folgender Zusatzausstattung :

Dual 512 MB ATI® Mobility Radeon&#8482; HD 3870
Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo T9400 - 2,53 GHz 1066 MHz FSB mit 6 MB Cache
17" WideUXGA+ 1920 x 1200 LCD-Widescreen mit Clearview-Technologie
4 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SO-DIMM mit 1067 MHz
250GB 7.200 U/Min SATA


----------



## Xelyna (25. Dezember 2008)

Von mir selber: Laptop, Schmuck, Klamotten
Ansonsten: lauter tolle Kosmetiksachen alla Bodylotion und Duschgel die alle nach Cocos riechen, Töpfe und Haushaltssachen (eigene Wohnung :>), Gewürze, Gourmetsprays, Schoki, einen Minirock, einen Pulli.. *grübel* .. und noch mehr Schoki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlington (25. Dezember 2008)

Mir wurde mein Lappen bezahlt, das hat genug gekostet^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Dezember 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 'nen neuen Bürostuhl und 'nen Laptop... <3


Bürostuhl bräucht ihc auch wieder nen neuen meiner is voll das dreckteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Dezember 2008)

Wie sie alle 'Laptop' schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe geschenkt bekommen:

1. Rammstein Pullover 
2. Slipknot T-Shirt
3. Einen anderen Pullover
4. Neue Vans-Schuhe
5. 2 Hosen
6. Schlagzeugnoten von Metallica
7. Geld
8. Deodorant, Duschgel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9. Was zum essen
10. Chefsessel für den PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## White-Frost (25. Dezember 2008)

Neue Digicam <3


----------



## adidas2023 (25. Dezember 2008)

ho also mein Stul is eigentlich auch ganz schön madig wenn man bedenkt wie viel Zeit ich auf dem Verbringe ......
Ich hab bekommen:
James Barcley - Die Chroniken des Raben (9.Teil)
Einen super hochwertigen Rasierer (Wella Professionals Contura yeeah)
N Handy weil ich mein altes verloren hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich Socken und Unterwäsche wie eilich jedes Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und auch endlich mal wieder mit meiner Familie nen Abend verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich tanze ja mit meinen Geschenken voll aus der Reihe, die meisten hier bekommen ein Spiel, bzw etwas, mit dem man spielen kann.
Für mich gabs bis jetzt neue Ski und 50&#8364;.
Heute und morgen gibts die Geschenke von Omas und Opas^^


----------



## Leptic (25. Dezember 2008)

-sony ericson w580i
- jilsander duschgel
-nen buch : das schlangenschwert
-indiana jones dvd 
- die g5 laser maus 

;=) naja heut und morgen auch erstmal zu oma und opa fahrn^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

- Dr. House Season 1-3 auf dvd
- Geld



LordofDemons schrieb:


> Bürostuhl bräucht ihc auch wieder nen neuen meiner is voll das dreckteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist schon nett, wenn die Firma bei der man Praktikum macht, die ar*** teure, ergonomisch geformte Bürostühle wegschmeißt nur weil eine Schraube an der Armlehne locker war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (25. Dezember 2008)

-JVC Gr-D815 Camcorder
-,,Jenseits des dunklen Portals" (Buch)
-,,Nachtvogel" (Buch)
-neues Headset (mein anderes ist 3 Tage vor Weihnachten kaputt gegangen, der Weihnachtsmann hat schnell reagiert xD)
-Langenscheidt Abitur-Wörterbuch Englisch
-RTL Winter Sports 2009 für den PC
-Lenny Kravitz - Greatest Hits


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Dezember 2008)

Leptic schrieb:


> -nen buch : das schlangenschwert


das buch hat sogar mein kleiner bruder gelesen und der liest sonst überhaupt nicht gern



Rappi schrieb:


> -JVC Gr-D815 Camcorder
> -,,Jenseits des dunklen Portals" (Buch)
> -Lenny Kravitz - Greatest Hits


neeeeeeeeeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das zeug werd ich mir wohl noch zusätzlich selber schenken und vll noch left for dead oder so


----------



## Taikunsun (25. Dezember 2008)

1. Einen Kalender von FC Bayern München 
2. Ein Mini Raclett für 2 Personen *jami*
3. Bissel Geld

MFG Taiku 

ps: need ein neues Handy vllt schenkt mir ja die Community eins ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. Dezember 2008)

Uhm... 

- Einen neuen Rucksack (Nachdem ich meinen alten besoffen verloren hab T_T)
- Eine neue Brieftasche (Nachdem mir meine alte geklaut wurde T_T)
- Klamotten
- 2 Scheibenweltromane
- nen Scheibenweltkalender für 2009
- noch 'n bissl Kohle


----------



## EpicFailGuy (25. Dezember 2008)

- Jahresvignette für die Autobahn 
- neuer PC (wahrscheinlich core i7920, asus p6t, 6gb ddr3 ram, 1tb hdd, antec 1200 ... bin aber noch am grübeln wegen prozessor^^)
- 2 Lacoste Hemden
- Dakine Reisetasche

Bin ziemlich zufrieden, bei mir is die richtige Bescherung aber erst, wenn ich meinen neuen PC anmachen kann xD


----------



## Klunker (25. Dezember 2008)

mhm was hab ich denn bekommen

Simspsons Kalender 2009
Eragon Weisheit des Feuers..doer so ähnlich
Nickelback Dark Horse
Echt Leder Portmonai  mit 130 Euro drin

von der  Freundin ein Armband mit unseren Initialen einen MediMax Gutschein und einen H&M Gutschein
morgen gibs was von der Oma^^


----------



## Marvîn (25. Dezember 2008)

Also:

eine IPod Musikstation (hatte mir n Wecker gewünscht mit guter Musik... naja son 300 Euro Ding is ja auch nice^^)
ein T-Shirt von Slipknot
eine Jacke von Bullet for my Valentine
etwa 700 Euro in bar
und zuletzt noch einen Gutschein für 10 mal in Inis gezogen werden mitm Twink vom Freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (25. Dezember 2008)

Zu viel dafür, dass ich ausdrücklich NICHTS wollte... Aber Eltern könnens wieder nicht lassen...

Von den Ellis n Pulli wie jedes Jahr, ne Geldbörse (landet bei den anderen im Schrank, ich hab "meine" XD), Deo und Duschgel im Set.
Von Oma und ner Tante jeweils Geld, wieviel geht keinem was an. Eigtl wollte ich es nicht annehmen... Aber jeder kennt es... und weis wie es ist mit Omas und Tanten... Wenn mans nicht nimmt, sind sie einem auf Ewig beleidigt -.- 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (25. Dezember 2008)

Schon Lustig wie viel leute neuen Schreibtusch stuhl bekommen haben :=)


----------



## Winn (25. Dezember 2008)

Ein super Logitech Headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW Wandkalender 
WoW Wrath Collectors Edition  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße^^


----------



## Chrom123 (25. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Schon Lustig wie viel leute neuen Schreibtusch stuhl bekommen haben :=)



Ich finde eher lustig das hier jeder zweite Geschenke im Wert von > 2000 Euro bekommt, oder sogar Dinge die es noch gar nicht zu kaufen gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Dezember 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Ich finde eher lustig das hier jeder zweite Geschenke im Wert von > 2000 Euro bekommt, oder sogar Dinge die es noch gar nicht zu kaufen gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was gibt es den noch gar nicht zu kaufen?


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2008)

Vllt meinte er ja die Tickets für kommende Konzerte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdisi (26. Dezember 2008)

Samsung M200
Geforce  GTX 280
2 GB DDR
55 Euro 
Klamotten


UND SCHOKOLADE! <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (26. Dezember 2008)

bissl geld
onkelz DVD
----------
und ganz genial vom kumpel

1 Weihnachtstag :
Flasche Jack Daniels + paar flaschen cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am gleichen abend noch platt gemacht bei onkelz dvd guggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelsgurke (26. Dezember 2008)

Uff..hhm..

Weihnachten hat sich für mich mal ausgezahlt:
-ein riesiges Plüschmammut mit geld dran
-Parfüm von s Oliver
-Parfüm von Mexx (nice)
-Bunny Kette
-WARHAMMER ONLINE
-öhm und "das Parfüm" als Buch

Im Moment bin ich also ziemlich happy..

xoxo


----------



## Mondryx (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich erzähl ich auch mal, was mir so der liebe Weihnachtsmann da gelassen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sennheiser PC161 Headset
Asus P5QL-Pro
AeroCool I-Curve+
Nageletui <---ja auch als mann^^

Achja...extrem viel Süßigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

170 takken, n Alfa 166 und n Werkzeugkasten dafür  XD

und süßes türlich


----------



## Tyalra (26. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 170 takken, n Alfa 166 und n Werkzeugkasten dafür  XD
> 
> und süßes türlich



du bist gerade mal 17... o.O und dann so ein auto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

Das war das vorgeschenk zu meinem Geburtstag^^
Ich hab 2x B-Day und 2x Xmas drauf sparen müssen ( hab da also nix bekommen )

außerdem kann und darf ich schon fahn


----------



## Tyalra (26. Dezember 2008)

naja denn..


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 170 takken



Ich hab kurze zeit echt überlegt,wann den wieder ein neuer Tekkenteil rausgekommen ist xD


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Dezember 2008)

Originalfassung von Romeo und Julia...


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

freust du dich drüber oder bist du enttäuscht? ^^

Kann mit shakespeare gaanix anfangen ;P


----------



## Syane (26. Dezember 2008)

Medival Totalwar (+addons wikkings) ...sollte aber eigentlich Medival2 Totalwar+ Addon sein ... nu hab ich mich über die 4xx*800 auflöse gewundert und die 2D grafik ... komischerweise sind auf der Verpackungsrückseite Screns vob Medival 2 drauf x)


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Dezember 2008)

freu mich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2008)

1 Pullover, 1 T-Shirt, 1 Metallica T-Shirt, 1 Weste, 1 Hemd, 1 Riesentasse "Ich bin der GRÖSSTE", SCHOKIIIIIII und PRAAAAHAALINEN und X3 Terran Conflict... ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

Ui X3 wollt ich mir auch ma holen ^^


----------



## Haggelo (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich

G15 tastatur von logitech
G9 maus auch logitech ... 
KING OF QUEENS (<3333333)  ale dvd's in der fan box
DvD recorder
Geld
Gaming mousepad

usw usw


----------



## Extro (26. Dezember 2008)

Mh, hab nix bekommen
Naja war trotzdem schöne Feiertage


----------



## Camô (27. Dezember 2008)

Armbanduhr
Hugo Boss Parfüm und Deoroller (in so ner coolen Verpackung)
Portemonnaie (bestimmt schon das 5. in 3 Jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Geld
Schoki ftw

und natürlich ganz viel Liebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und unglaublich viel Essen, da ich allein wohne und meine Eltern sich immer Sorgen machen, ich hätte nix zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Schulterschmerzen, kA warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss falscg gelegen haben oder so.

MfG


----------



## Camô (27. Dezember 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> KING OF QUEENS (<3333333)  ale dvd's in der fan box



Ohne Witz, ein beneidenswertes Geschenk. KoQ > all


----------

